# outdoor receptacles



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah that was almost English.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

bh16836 said:


> Is there an article section that would disapprove of regular nail up boxes for the outside receptacles. With the regular nail up it is almost impossible to get the bubble cover or any other approved means flush.


It is not a violation to use a nail up box but why since , as you said, you cannot get it right. We use old work boxes and never had an issue


----------



## bh16836 (Sep 29, 2015)

with the nail up it would be a gap between the cover and box which would be against 312.2, correct?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

bh16836 said:


> with the nail up it would be a gap between the cover and box which would be against 312.2, correct?


They make rings to deal with that


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

bh16836 said:


> with the nail up it would be a gap between the cover and box which would be against 312.2, correct?


312.2 refers to surface mount enclosures.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Carlon makes a plastic nail on that can be adjusted after installation.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

IslandGuy said:


> Carlon makes a plastic nail on that can be adjusted after installation.


Those things work sweet as long as the framer /drywaller /cabinet installer/ backsplash guy cut out accordingly! 
I always make sure to tell them. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunolop (Feb 9, 2013)

We have been using these for a while now and work great, there is new construction ones as well as retrofit ones for all types of exterior finishes and an adjustable one.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Kunolop said:


> We have been using these for a while now and work great, there is new construction ones as well as retrofit ones for all types of exterior finishes and an adjustable one.


How would you deal with a broken cover on that box? Totally screwed.. There are broken in use covers everywhere. Be nice to have something replaceable.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

cl219um said:


> How would you deal with a broken cover on that box? Totally screwed.. There are broken in use covers everywhere. Be nice to have something replaceable.



The covers are very resilient, as well as replaceable. Now if the actual box or hinge tabs were ruined it wouldn't be good.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

farlsincharge said:


> The covers are very resilient, as well as replaceable. Now if the actual box or hinge tabs were ruined it wouldn't be good.


They are not replaceable when the little plastic nub breaks. The first time I used something like that the cover got busted before the end of the job. Masons had to chop out the brick so we could install a new device. I haven't used them since. Easy yes but IMO they are not worth it.


----------



## Kunolop (Feb 9, 2013)

We have been using these for years now, so I would say we have installed a couple thousand of them. I did have one problem with a broken nub, which wasn't replaceable as you guys have stated. What I did was drill out the interior of the box to the same size of the cover holes and installed a short 6/32 with locking nut on the inside of the box. Really was easy and 1 in a 2000 or so wasn't that bad, we had many more problems and call backs relating to the original WP Spring covers and the bubble than these ones. They look a lot better than the clear bubbles as well I think.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

It's time for your MACTIP OF THE DAY!


Step One: Pull out the two nails.

Step Two: Insert them back into the box clips from the opposite side.

Step Three: Nail the box to the stud. 



WTF????? I thought this was an electricians forum................:whistling2:


----------



## Kunolop (Feb 9, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> It's time for your MACTIP OF THE DAY! Step One: Pull out the two nails. Step Two: Insert them back into the box clips from the opposite side. Step Three: Nail the box to the stud. WTF????? I thought this was an electricians forum................:whistling2:


How many pina coladas have you had?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Why you say that, my method works great .


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

IslandGuy said:


> Carlon makes a plastic nail on that can be adjusted after installation.


We usually use them kitchens, baths & outside outlets , no need to worry about finish depth.....











~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Kunolop said:


> We have been using these for a while now and work great, there is new construction ones as well as retrofit ones for all types of exterior finishes and an adjustable one.


I've used a ton of 'em too. :thumbsup:

So get this, an archy wants all kinds of outdoor receptacles along an ADA ramp, but ADA specs say there can be no protrusion of XX inches along said ramp....:no:

Arlington to the rescue! :thumbup:



Methinks they meet the '14 HD requirement? 



~CS~


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> We usually use them kitchens, baths & outside outlets , no need to worry about finish depth.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've yet to see the siding installers cut the hole good enough to move the box outward without a bunch of chiseling out of wood trapping the box in the wall.........


----------

